# Destin Surf Fishing



## Shildy (May 5, 2008)

I'll be in Destin for a week and I'm looking to hit the surf for a little surf fishing. I'm taking both a spinning rod and Fly rod. What would anybody recommend? From the looks of the past few weeks Pompano might be the best choice. Are they somewhat close to the beach? I would figure they might be like Corbina in San Diego. Any thoughts would be helpful. Also will try to catch a shark at night, what would be a good rod set up? Thanks for any help.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I would leave the flyrod at home.Bring what ever spinning rods you have. Lots of people that visit here think that they need huge tackle and giant hooks cause they are fishing in the ocean. Really a seven foot spinning rod with 12lb line will handle most of your fishing needs, not sharks though. Out on the beach you can use your spinning rod and cast pompano jig, or fish with sand fleas or pieces of peeled fresh (grocery store fresh) shrimp. You could also throw a gotcha or bubble rig from the beach and catch spanish, blues, hard tails, ladyfish etc. You may also want to try going out on the east jetty.

You can also go to the bay and wade the grass flats for trout and reds. Use either a topwater bait like a Zara Spook or Top Dog, or DOA shrimp, or live shrimp under a popping cork. 

Both of those two situations, the beach or the flats, will give you a good shot at catching at least something while you are visiting. Good luck.


----------

